# Caramel apples recipe without corn syrup



## Empathmom (Aug 15, 2007)

Hello ladies I was wondering if there was a way to make caramel apples without junk like corn syrup and sweetened condensed milk?


----------



## fork (Feb 7, 2007)

Caramel is corn syrup and condensed milk, in the same way that cheese is made with dairy. There is fake caramel, but they will be full of artificial flavors and other things.


----------



## hippiechickinsing (Jan 13, 2007)

Melt sugar on the stovetop, add some butter and milk, I don't know measurements as I just eyeball it till it looks like the right color. Once the sugar melts, it's a fairly quick process, you have to keep it moving so as not to burn.

I find it hard to eat the dipped apples like they have at fairs, so I don't know how well it will stick. I usually use this as a dip for sliced apples. If allergies aren't an issue, it's really nice with a dollop of peanut butter stirred in.


----------



## chfriend (Aug 29, 2002)

I googled "all natural caramel recipe". Here ya go:
http://www.101cookbooks.com/archives...es-recipe.html


----------



## AJP (Apr 30, 2003)

Caramel has been around longer than corn syrup or condensed milk (which are 20th century inventions). IMO, those industrial products are the "fakes".


----------



## Empathmom (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks chfriend. I'm gonna try it.


----------

